# Auto Center Charger



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Finishing up my first model in nearly a year, Revell's 1968 Dodge Charger. This one will be on display at my Auto Center, rare (for 1968 17 white with red interior Hemi's) and will be nicely detailed once finished. 426 with dual inline carbs, headers, stripped interior including radio delete. I didn't have any BMF so I painted the chrome, a quick reminder why I laid off building nearly a year ago....my hands are terrible. More pics after the engine is finished.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Looking really, really good!*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice, Pete!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Great looking Charger sir ............ very nicely done :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks damn good, but i needs more pix to make sure.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Looks damn good, but i needs more pix to make sure.


Coming soon, still waiting on a DM order. Might be after the holidays.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking Charger ! Can't wait to see more !


----------



## mopar marv (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Pete, glad to see that you are still building awesome looking models.


----------

